# rust-bootstrap installation through ports - takes back to login screen



## int0x50 (Aug 2, 2021)

I am installing rust-bootstrap through ports (make install clean BATCH=YES).

many times, while building, the system automatically closes everything and goes back to the login screen (MATE, SLIM login). After logging in, it looks like first time login.

my host machine is FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3. I am compiling the rust-bootstrap within the guest. The guest is FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3. Using bhyve for vm.

building this for few more tries, this is the error I get.

if anyone wants to see specific log files, i can share.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 2, 2021)

int0x50 said:


> many times, while building, the system automatically closes everything and goes back to the login screen (MATE, SLIM login). After logging in, it looks like first time login.


What does that mean "first time login"?

What's the uptime when you login i.e. does it look like it restarted the machine - so a crash and reboot?

Not just a screensaver kicking in?


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 2, 2021)

It's not a reboot. But everything closes and the login screen kicks again.

"first time login" - this means, after the login screen, it looks like as if I logged in for first time. Like my console window that builds the rust-botstrap, the firefox, the Pluma window, and everything closes automatically and it takes me back to login screen. It is not a system reboot, however.

Offcourse, it's not a screensaver. If it's a screensaver, the build process would anyway be happening and resume. Why does all the window get closed?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 2, 2021)

So it's not a screensaver and it's not like a complete reboot - might it be X or something like that restarting?  Could the rust build be running out of memory and killing the X session (i.e. OOM killer)?

Can you keep another terminal open with top running and keep an eye on memory usage?

Anything in logs e.g. /var/log/messages?


----------



## acheron (Aug 2, 2021)

Not enough ram.


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 2, 2021)

I have allocated 2GB for this guest. at the time of crash, the consumption is around 1.4 GB. still 600 MB left.


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 2, 2021)

I have increased the ram to 4 GB. now there is no going to login screen(i.e. no X restart). But the building stops at the same error, which I posted first (screenshot).


----------



## acheron (Aug 2, 2021)

rust 1.48 is months old, update your ports tree. There is not enough context of your build failure.


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 4, 2021)

updated the ports tree. rust 1.53. getting an error, while building rust-bootstrap. the issue is because of disk space. allocated 32 GB for this build, and rust-bootstrap so far has taken around 20+GB. so no space left on the device.

could someone help me to know how much space the build requires? that information is already available, am i missing?


----------



## mast07 (Aug 4, 2021)

I've experienced the procedure of compiling rust as being an extremely resource intensive one(-> Link). Even on my dedicated build machine (16GByte of RAM, 10GB Swap, 1TByte HDD) it did fail some times with out-of-memory errors. Providing 2 resp. 4GByte of ram and 32GByte may be insufficient, especially when using ZFS as filesystem.
Do out-of-memory messages appear in your logs?


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 4, 2021)

i get "ninja: build stopped: Error writing to build log: No space left on device".

How much time it took for you to build rust?


----------



## mast07 (Aug 4, 2021)

IIRC 3-4 hours.


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 4, 2021)

interesting. my rust-bootstrap took 8 hours to show this error. then I still have rustc port.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2021)

VMs tend to have fairly slow disk I/O, that adds a lot of extra time (building uses a lot of disk I/O). It also looks like you're building on a single core, you can add `-j <num>` to increase the number of build processes. But this will come at a price, it's going to use a lot more memory than it already does.

On my old Core i5 (2 cores, 4 threads) it takes about 3-4 hours, same as mast07, to build rust.


----------

